

Show HN : Review my startup : Dealites, a location based deal aggregator - rahularora
http://www.dealites.com/

======
hrasm
Some feedback:

1\. I am not a designer but I could'nt help notice that the footer is way too
cluttered. You might want to group them.

2\. Dropdown box doesn't work well if JavaScript is disabled. Though I
dropdown to Bangalore and hit search, the search results are for DelhiNCR.
Ditto for after search results are displayed. Seems to work properly if I
change the URL directly though. You might want to degrade gracefully for
JavaScript disabled browser settings.

3\. Again, not a designer but a map background is not too original and gives
me feeling that the page is too busy.

4\. Chennai search results are somehow fetching unrelated Jaipur deals.
[Searched for Spa in Chennai.] In fact, only the top three were Chennai
related I think. And in that, opening up the sasta.com result led to a "more-
deals" template page.

5\. You might want to geoip and set the default city accordingly.

~~~
rahularora
Thank you hrasm for the feedback. 1\. We will try to make the footer less
cluttered. 2\. We initialize cookies for 1st time users using the dropdown. So
you are getting this error (wrong city). For the time being, we are not
dealing with JS-disabled browsers. 3\. Our UI is undergoing major changes. We
are readying a new design in which the map is removed. 4\. Can u click a
snapshot and share the pic? 5\. Thank you for this suggestion. We will
implement it soon.

Thank you again for the feedback :)

------
jcr
The default text in the search box "eg. Spa" could be improved. First of all,
if you're going to abbreviate the Latin phrase "exempli gratia," the including
the periods "e.g." is the correct way to do it. Just using "For Example:"
would be better, and it would also be easier for non-native English speakers.

Giving more examples besides just "Spa" would also help.

------
sundi133
1\. for each deal it will be good if the map location can be shown in an extra
columen. 2\. fr each deal why is it reqd to go to a diferent web page, cant a
ajax op help here directly interacting with the deal.. 3.provision to grab
multiple deals at one shot thruogh ajax.

Regards Jyotirmoy Sundi

------
farout
I like the feel of it.

I tried putting "gold" and it kept going back to spa.

I would remove the e.g. or eg; just put the item that you think your ideal
customer would look for.

You might create an array with several and randomly populate the value field
so each time they come they see a new suggestion of items to search.

Also why not start with the main page that already has a item searched, then
the person can change it. This way I can see what you have to offer. It also
gets me thinking of what I might want to search for:
<http://www.dealites.com/search/delhi-ncr/?phrase=jewelry>

I love the counter.

Your design has a good feel to it; I love the name. Good job! Do you have a
marketing strategy?

